# Which one should I enter in the competition?



## mannie (Mar 24, 2013)

At our MK club recently we have had a huge drive to knit mittens and fingerless gloves for charity, but just for fun we are having a competition too. I can't decide which of my efforts to enter. My own favourite is the dark green one with the reindeer, but I'd like to know what anyone else thinks too.


----------



## Nittinnut (Jan 10, 2014)

Reindeer.


----------



## nuts about knitting (Jul 14, 2012)

They are all beautiful, but for the competition, I would choose the mitt on the lower right that has the 'zigzag' pattern.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

They are all beautiful but I also like the zig-zag pattern mitts.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

nuts about knitting said:


> They are all beautiful, but for the competition, I would choose the mitt on the lower right that has the 'zigzag' pattern.


I agree with everything. :sm24:


----------



## sandyearthchild (Sep 21, 2016)

They are beautiful!!!! I would also go with the reindeer for the competition. Good luck!!!


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

I like the reindeer for competition. So cute!


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I like the one with the hearts.


----------



## marthalj (Sep 23, 2012)

Love the reindeer!


----------



## TheresaMary (Oct 30, 2016)

These are fabulous. Go with your instinct!


----------



## bonn13 (Mar 13, 2013)

Reindeer!


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

Reindeer!


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

They're all beautiful, but for a competition === the lower right zig-zag


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

Marge St Pete said:


> They're all beautiful, but for a competition === the lower right zig-zag


My vote too


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Another vote for the zig zag pair. 

Good luck


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

I love them all, so I won't suggest one specific pair for competition. If I were a judge for a machine knitting competition, I might consider what was the most difficult or creative method. Then again, I might just go for the best picture too!????


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

All are Beautiful!!! But I would put the green ones with the the reindeer


----------



## nonak (Sep 18, 2013)

I agree that they're all beautiful - but Christmas screams reindeer


----------



## ocdknitcase (Aug 18, 2015)

Reindeer or the brown and white.


----------



## OliverAbbey (Nov 19, 2016)

I like the green welted glove, but the reindeer is adorable.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

It Christmas so the Reindeer,Good Luck


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

I think it depends on the criteria. Creativity, complexity, or quantity submitted.


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

Reindeer :sm24: and good luck!


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I like the reindeer mittens.


----------



## dialknit (Oct 17, 2012)

I think they are all beautifully knitted, but if I was judging, I would say the reindeer will appear upside down when worn as it is. JMHO


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

I think I might go with something simple, but with more of a textured or hand-manipulated look to it than fair isle. I would expect that there will be numerous entries with fair isle designs. I kind of like the light blue with the raised chevron design.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

I choose the pair with the Reindeer.....but, any would be suitable for a competition! :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

Could you knit another then enter an octopus with a mitten on the end of each arm?


----------



## wendyinwonderland (Dec 28, 2013)

The reindeer is adorable.


mannie said:


> At our MK club recently we have had a huge drive to knit mittens and fingerless gloves for charity, but just for fun we are having a competition too. I can't decide which of my efforts to enter. My own favourite is the dark green one with the reindeer, but I'd like to know what anyone else thinks too.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Reindeer


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I love the one on the bottom row, second from the right.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

I vote for the reindeer!


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

All lovely but Reindeer is the pick for me.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Reindeer.


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

reindeer


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

This is a very hard choice to make as they are all wonderful! If I had to choose only one I vote for the adorable reindeer!


----------



## momwhofan (Nov 29, 2015)

Like them all, but especially the reindeer and the second to last one.


----------



## momwhofan (Nov 29, 2015)

Kathleen's daughter said:


> Could you knit another then enter an octopus with a mitten on the end of each arm?


LOL!


----------



## capricorn (Jul 24, 2013)

I like the blue pair and the reindeer one's, good luck


----------



## McCarley (Apr 21, 2013)

Reindeer


----------



## pebblecreek (Mar 13, 2011)

Reindeer


----------



## janeknits2 (Feb 20, 2015)

Reindeer or the blue / red 'argyle' next to it. These two seem to be presented best in the photo. All though are very nice and will be a welcome gift.


----------



## Camin (Mar 31, 2015)

I like the reindeer best.


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

Amazing! Beautiful!!! I love geometry, so my favourite is the second from left on the bottom line, but it looks as if the reindeer is the most popular and your favourite too... Just wishing you the best of luck. Please post a picture of a sample of the others - should be interesting...


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

They are all great! Personally, I like the light blue one on the top right.
However, as several stated, considering the season the reindeer one would probably win, Hands Down, :sm16:


----------



## lburns93 (Feb 8, 2014)

They are all wonderful! My favorite is the reindeer and the one on the lower right.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

nonak said:


> I agree that they're all beautiful - but Christmas screams reindeer


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Reindeer


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

Do you know the judges and what impresses them most? I love the reindeer and all Nordic designs but in a contest a judge might think "another deer" and be more impressed with the zig-zag which is unique. They're all winners and you are a winner too for thinking of others.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## 6Nanett2 (May 30, 2011)

I like the maroon and white best, but all are gorgeous .


----------



## gandalftheg (Sep 27, 2016)

Zig Zag


----------



## Krykit (Dec 10, 2014)

Reindeer :sm11:


----------



## shopping girl (Sep 10, 2012)

Reindeer or geometric pattern next to it. All delightful.


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Reindeer


----------



## sexxysuee (May 22, 2012)

Zig zag


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

Reindeer!


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

The zig zag or the reindeer. They are all beautiful.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

All are lovely..... but, for a competition = The Zig Zag on the right!!


----------



## lac (Sep 29, 2011)

They are all beautiful but I would go with the Reindeer.


----------



## Nancy Deak (May 5, 2014)

Reindeer, definitely.


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm a zig zag gal also. How about entering them all? Can you do that?


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Reindeer, but the others look very nice, too.


----------



## bytheborder (Sep 30, 2016)

They are all beautiful, but I would buy the reindeer if I was looking for mitts.


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

They are all lovely! 
First row, first and fourth (reindeer and the zig zag black and white patterns are my favorites).


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Reindeer is cute, but the black and white one gets my eye.


----------



## mannie (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi thank you all so much for your very helpful, and kind, comments. The reindeer seems the most popular, so I'll probably go with that. Most of the others are Fairisle but because of the long floats the reindeer is DJ, the ladder kind. In answer to various questions, I think we can only submit one pair, we weren't given any criteria, the judges will be ourselves probably, and I expect the standard of other entries to be high, based on past experience. The suggestion of posting a photo of the other entries is a good one and I'll try and do that. The "zig-zag" is from an Iris Bishop pattern from her Celtic Inspirations book. I've got until Friday and I'm still knitting - it feels good to be stash-busting knowing that the products will be appreciated. Thanks again to all of you for taking the time to look, and sharing your views.


----------



## Linda S (Sep 28, 2011)

From Indiana : One more vote for Reindeer!Yay!!
Linda


----------



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

reindeer was my first choice


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

second one on the left, beside the reindeer.


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

They are all Beautiful, but the Reindeer is the one to enter. Good luck.


----------



## Purlgal (Dec 20, 2015)

Reindeer!


----------



## Jane75 (May 12, 2012)

The pale blue gets my vote but they're all lovely


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

I love all of them, but love the reindeer best.


----------



## Delyne (Sep 17, 2016)

Oooh, definitely the reindeer! Good luck!


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

I like them all but the reindeer and zigzag (lower right) are my favorite. Couldn't choose one


----------



## lulusmommie (May 30, 2011)

mannie said:


> At our MK club recently we have had a huge drive to knit mittens and fingerless gloves for charity, but just for fun we are having a competition too. I can't decide which of my efforts to enter. My own favourite is the dark green one with the reindeer, but I'd like to know what anyone else thinks too.


I agree , the one in green with the reindeer on it!!!! ( I LOVE the red nose!!!!) jan.. aka lulus mommie, now Phoebes mommie.


----------



## pink paper clip (Sep 13, 2014)

The lower right does have class.


----------



## pink paper clip (Sep 13, 2014)

The lower right does have class.


----------



## yy_aussie (Jul 11, 2013)

All Tops but the lower right I like....Looks so professional


----------



## Veleria (Nov 26, 2013)

Reindeer


----------



## Nana of 6 (Jan 21, 2016)

Lower right zig-zag does it for me too.


----------



## Smarty (Jul 14, 2015)

That would be my choice


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

K2P2 knitter said:


> They are all beautiful but I also like the zig-zag pattern mitts.


Me too!


----------



## ac001234h (Feb 11, 2011)

I agree. I can't see the reindeer on the green ones. must be these 70 yrs eyes. Had catarac surgery & can see better but hasn't helped my spelling.


----------



## rreuveny (Jan 1, 2016)

I too like the zig zag.


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

mannie said:


> At our MK club recently we have had a huge drive to knit mittens and fingerless gloves for charity, but just for fun we are having a competition too. I can't decide which of my efforts to enter. My own favourite is the dark green one with the reindeer, but I'd like to know what anyone else thinks too.


the dark green ones or the blue and red ones


----------



## jojogizmo (Apr 21, 2013)

Reindeer - beautiful


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

jojogizmo said:


> Reindeer - beautiful


Agree!! Nicely designed and knitted!!


----------

